# TP-Link router drops wireless devices



## csija01 (Jan 30, 2013)

So I have a TP-LINK TL-WR841ND 300Mbps router and the basic problem is, that it repeatedly drops the internet connection and also the devices connected to it. But the my main computer, which is wired to the router has never had any problem, even at the time,when the wireless doesn't work. I use many os like win7, ios 5.1.1 on iPad 3rd, a samsung smart tv and a samsung smartphone with android. But as I mentioned it only happens with wireless, never with the wired computer. When the problem occurs there is no device, which can connect to the internet and to the router, except the wired one.

I've tried all of the encryptions and security methods, at the moment I use WPA2-PSK with AES (also tried with TKIP and automatic mode, and with disabled security too), but neither have helped me. Then I contacted the reseller and they gave me a new one, and said it could have had some special problem. The new one, which I'm using now, got the same problem.

Have any ideas why this problem occurs repeatedly? Or if you need more information about my devices, router or settings, please write me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest firmware for the router; then reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure.

With a PC with Wi-Fi capability for when it is connected and when it has lost the wireless connection ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## csija01 (Jan 30, 2013)

I did as you wrote  there is one thing i cannot change the language os the command promt, so it's hungarian, but i translated it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if those differences in the tunnel adapter are significant, nor what they mean.

The difference I noticed is in the lease period--probably means that the router is set for two-hour leases and your PC's was renewed about 20:39. But it doesn't really mean anything.



> When the problem occurs there is no device, which can connect to the internet and to the router, except the wired one.


The wireless devices keep their IP configuration, as the PC did, but cannot communicate with the router--can't ping it and can't access its configuration pages? To regain communication you have to reset or power cycle the router?


----------



## csija01 (Jan 30, 2013)

So first I connect to the router, I can view pages, configpage, videos, etc. for about 10-15 minutes. After that when the problem occurs, cannot connect to any pages (config page too) for 1-2 minutes, but the sign of connection is still there. then it simply drops me down the sign disappears. Then I try to reconnect 5-6 times...unsuccessfully. The for the 7th time it just connects for a while ( I have access to pages). After few minutes it disconnects again...and so on...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can think of only two more things to try. Change (on the router) the Channel bandwidth to 20 MHz and the channel to 11 and see if that makes any difference. The way it is currently set should be fine, but this "simplification" may help.

The second possibility is the power. If there is anything wrong with the electrical supply the wireless would be the first thing impacted. If the router is plugged into a surge protector or power strip or extension cord try plugging it directly into a wall outlet.


----------

